# Delta Wildfire Area Open!



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

The "Slate Creek Closure, Forest Order # 14-18-20", is lifted and you can now go up into the Delta Wildfire Area. It's the second morel season since the fire, but they had the whole forest closed down last year. I went out today up above the 'town' of Lamoine at about 1500 ft. and found a few. (see photo) Nothing to brag about but they are Morels none the less! It is steeper that h_ll in most places but you just gotta drive till you find land that is climbable. At least us hunters can now go check it out! Happy Shroomin'.....


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I can post maps of the wildfire areas up there. Let me know.....


----------



## WayNorcal (Apr 28, 2019)

interested. i think i have some maps from last year. but which ones do you have? i always thought "burn" morels were only showing the 1st year after the fire? been 2 years now right?


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

ive found morels 3 years after a fire in one spot


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

WayNorcal said:


> interested. i think i have some maps from last year. but which ones do you have? i always thought "burn" morels were only showing the 1st year after the fire? been 2 years now right?


I've been finding Morels in a few small spot fire areas for 4 years, although the quantity varies downward after the first (best) spring season. I definitely think it's always worth checking just in case. Here are some maps. Happy Shroomin'....
..........well the dang things won't upload. Let me fiddle with it and I'll post them in a while.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

jdaniels313 said:


> I've been finding Morels in a few small spot fire areas for 4 years, although the quantity varies downward after the first (best) spring season. I definitely think it's always worth checking just in case. Here are some maps. Happy Shroomin'....
> ..........well the dang things won't upload. Let me fiddle with it and I'll post them in a while.


Here they are.......


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

I found only one today in a burn from last July. It was a bit dry, I hope it's an early one and I didn't miss the flush. Should I be looking in a certain part of a burn? Are certain burned trees better than others?


----------



## WayNorcal (Apr 28, 2019)

that one looks a bit toasted. Not old but got too hot or frozen. id try to move up higher. and ANYTHING burned is good. Obviously if the fire ripped through the tops of the trees then keep looking for where the ground is scorched. Not usually directly in the ashes but could be anywhere. I picked these in my area around 3500 ft


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

WayNorcal said:


> that one looks a bit toasted. Not old but got too hot or frozen. id try to move up higher. and ANYTHING burned is good. Obviously if the fire ripped through the tops of the trees then keep looking for where the ground is scorched. Not usually directly in the ashes but could be anywhere. I picked these in my area around 3500 ft


Were these in a burn?


----------



## WayNorcal (Apr 28, 2019)

no they were in an area that was cleared out for a fire break i believe. some logging or something. best places to look are areas that have been logging in the last 2-3 years. selective logging better then a clear cut. also they tend to favor fir trees, and ground thats been disturbed.


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

WayNorcal said:


> no they were in an area that was cleared out for a fire break i believe. some logging or something. best places to look are areas that have been logging in the last 2-3 years. selective logging better then a clear cut. also they tend to favor fir trees, and ground thats been disturbed.


What elevation were you at? Is white fir or Douglas fir better?


----------



## Mtn madness (Apr 27, 2019)

I was at the ranch fire last weekend (2 year old) and found some week old morels at 3800' and good fresh ones at 4800', nw aspect. They were definitely more abundant near flowing water. Think shady draw, places that collect silty soil rather than more gravelly.


autuca0308 said:


> What elevation were you at? Is white fir or Douglas fir better?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I went out today starting at 3700 ft. and found nothing; then shot up to a previous 'honey hole' at 5000 ft. and found only one just popping out of the duff. I figure another week there probably. I then stopped at 2000 ft. and we found a dozen or so. Here are the biggest ones. It was kind of a "jump around" day. I got home with sore feet and enough Morels for a good steak, but didn't find 'the zone' today.


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

Anyone been to the Delta Fire area the last couple days? Any updates? I checked the Tahoe area and nothing yet. It’s been cold during the nights and getting dry too.


----------

